# The MAMIL in Winter > The Cat and Fiddle - the 'Rourkie Ride' - 2 Oct.



## mike-L (8 Mar 2012)

[Originally blogged on CC: 04 October 2011]

w00t. Great ride that. With the Oxford Sportiver (see the blogroll). 3 hrs, about 17mph average. The Cat and Fiddle is a pub a the top of a 7 mile climb into the Peaks. 
Well organised event, Cystic Fibrosis Trust the sponsors and beneficieries. 
No official timings, merely completing it is pretty good - though apparently the fastest folks can do it in under 2 hours. Inhuman. 
Here's the route and profile: 
Cat and Fiddle


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Mar 2012)

What a hard ride, enjoyable but totally understimated it based on the directions that were sent out before the ride. Never expected all the hills in the last 20 miles.
Yes well organised, but directions need to be hugely improved before someone gets hurt.
Under 2 hours?, absolute cobblers!


----------



## mike-L (8 Mar 2012)

I bikeroutetoasted it from the PDF so saw the profile before I rode 8^) 
I didn't have any problems with the directions, but I saw several folk throwing up towards the top of the climbs, so perhaps the shear amount of climbing should have been more clearly stated. 
The instructions did state that this was for experienced, fit cyclists up for a challenge...
And you'd have to double it at least to get to the Fred Whitton...

Have to agree with the under 2 hours thing though. That would mean >25mph average! Impossible surely?


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Mar 2012)

The directions themselves were fine, it was just the whole elevation thing that bugged me. The directions gave me and my fellow riders the impression that the last 20 miles would be on a par with the first 20, oh no!
We were prepared for the C&F, Axe Edge and the final climb that is mentioned, but very much not prepared for the other numerous short(ish) sharp killers that we had to endure.
The climb past the drinks station nearly finished me, and the amount of bikers decanting themselves from their bikes on the final climb was unbelievable. I say hats to anyone that finished, however they finished. I managed to complete every climb myself, all be it very slowly.
Finished with a ride time of 4 hours 4 minutes, and a total time, (including resting/waiting) of a shade over 5 hours.
Like I said, it was enjoyable, and I'd probably do it again as I'd know what to expect. I'd certainly pace myself better over the first 20 flying miles


----------

